# Down a pant-size



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

Never thought about trying on clothes that are packed because I can't/couldn't wear them.  I have many, nice jeans, size 8, but could not get them over my hips, literally.  So I dug them out because I was looking for something a little nicer to wear to the bbq I am invited to tonight.  You guessed it, I got them on.  They are still too tight for my comfort, but they slid right up over my hips so it's for sure I am losing inches.  I thought maybe I was measuring wrong, you know, a little tighter (wishful thinking, lol)  but nope, I'm on the way to my 8's and store the 10's soon.  Yep, I'm not a pessimist, but you just never know

My sis went and got her gelatin, and has lost a pound.  She never has been big on pasta and rice, so no prob for her to steer clear for the most part.  Just remember, I don't "not" eat anything I may want, it's just in moderation.  I don't know why, but I haven't been into the pasta for this 5 or 6 weeks.  I can't tell you that is why I am losing.  I've already said, I think for the most part, it's getting more active.

My main goal is health, but to fit into a normal size (as normal as they make clothing that it) without having either the waist too big, or the ass too big is what I am hoping for.  Out of proportion is what I am talking about, I'm sure you gals get that Denise

PS I am beginning to have an excited attitude about the day, it seems to be replacing the depression.  I have a lot to do, besides just get healthy, but the better I feel the better I'll do in all areas of my life.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 14, 2014)

If you need any help getting into them;  just give me a call.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 14, 2014)

Life is simple if it works do more, if it does not than stop it.
All the best to you and live another 100 years in good health.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2014)

Good for you Denise!  ... 

Size 8 is where I feel "fit" for my well being too. .. Summer heat and humidity keeps me there .. it's colder weather, when it does get here,  and cozying up with books inside,  that's when I have to watch the eating vs activity.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2014)

Well done Denise, you are doing brilliantly.

A size 8 US is an equivalent size 12 here in the UK 

I am a size 10 UK...which is the US size 6...but when I gave up smoking a few years ago I shot up to a size 14 by replacing the ciggies with sweets and put on 28pounds...took me 6 months to get it all off again, so I know how delighted you must be feeling to have lost the weight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)

Way to go Denise, happy you're looking and feeling better overall.  Have fun at your BBQ/date tonight! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> If you need any help getting into them;  just give me a call.



Gee Falcon, haven't had an offer like that for awhile, so far so good getting into them on my own.  Really appreciate the offer though:lofl:



d0ug said:


> Life is simple if it works do more, if it does not than stop it.
> All the best to you and live another 100 years in good health.



Hey dOug, good to see you, I suspect that gelatin is playing a big part, I'm sitting here having mine now as I have a bbq that might go late, and gotta do my gelatin w/tea!!  Thanks good buddy!!



Bonnie said:


> Good for you Denise!  ...
> 
> Size 8 is where I feel "fit" for my well being too. .. Summer heat and humidity keeps me there .. it's colder weather, when it does get here,  and cozying up with books inside,  that's when I have to watch the eating vs activity.



That's great Bonnie, I kind of suspect a 6 will be my size.  I suppose a 5 in some styles  It is hard when we are shut up inside from bad weather.  I think once I reach my goal I will be able to maintain, but more will be revealed, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Well done Denise, you are doing brilliantly.
> 
> A size 8 US is an equivalent size 12 here in the UK
> 
> I am a size 10 UK...which is the US size 6...but when I gave up smoking a few years ago I shot up to a size 14 by replacing the ciggies with sweets and put on 28pounds...took me 6 months to get it all off again, so I know how delighted you must be feeling to have lost the weight.



Thanks for sharing that Dolly!  Yes, it is rewarding to see it come off, and know I am eating well too.  I have to fuel up to make those climbs, LOL, couldn't resist




SeaBreeze said:


> Way to go Denise, happy you're looking and feeling better overall.  Have fun at your BBQ/date tonight! :topsy_turvy:



Thanks SB, I am looking forward to socializing again, we did a party for my friends graduation last night, well, cake and coffee.  But also, it was fun going to the ceremony I took videos that seem to be turning out ok with some tweaking.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Never thought about trying on clothes that are packed because I can't/couldn't wear them.  I have many, nice jeans, size 8, but could not get them over my hips, literally.  So I dug them out because I was looking for something a little nicer to wear to the bbq I am invited to tonight.  You guessed it, I got them on.  They are still too tight for my comfort, but they slid right up over my hips so it's for sure I am losing inches.  I thought maybe I was measuring wrong, you know, a little tighter (wishful thinking, lol)  but nope, I'm on the way to my 8's and store the 10's soon.  Yep, I'm not a pessimist, but you just never know
> 
> My sis went and got her gelatin, and has lost a pound.  She never has been big on pasta and rice, so no prob for her to steer clear for the most part.  Just remember, I don't "not" eat anything I may want, it's just in moderation.  I don't know why, but I haven't been into the pasta for this 5 or 6 weeks.  I can't tell you that is why I am losing.  I've already said, I think for the most part, it's getting more active.
> 
> ...



Wow, Denise, good for you...I think I may have to try gelatin.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's a combo of things Jackie, but I feel really positive about doing the gelatin each day, lots of benefits and I "am" noticing some  One thing about it, I don't think there is a thing dangerous about gelatin, so it can't hurt to try.  I don't know though, a doctor may have more info, although my doc said "good for you" denise


----------



## Ruth (Jun 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Congratulations, Denise!



Thanks Ruth, tried different ways to lose the extra, never worked.  I think this way is a keeper


----------

